# How much do you feed your Havanese



## DaisyMazy (Dec 18, 2009)

Daisy is 6 months old. She seems to be hungry all the time. I walk her 2 times a day for 15 minutes. I am not sure if I am not feeding her enough or if she just likes eating like everyone else in the family.

Wellness 1/4 dry with teaspoon of wet and a 2 teaspoons of chicken breast shredded give at six am and 5 pm.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Read what the feeding suggestions for her weight and age say on the back of the feed bag, as every food can be different.

Roscoe eats Orijen, he is 17 weeks, and he gets 1/3 of a cup, 3x per day, total of 1 cup per day.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I was always told to let puppys freely eat for the first year, so always kept a bowl of kibble out for them. 

I do know that some brands are not very filling, so they will eat alot, and another that I used to feed my Aussie (I swore they put something in it to increase the appetite) she would eat FIVE cups a day and was still hungry ...getting fat! When I switched to a different brand she was fine with 2 cups a day..

Another thing I learned that if you choose a good quality food it will give your dog firmer stools..with less out put..LOL!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

When Tucker was little I free-fed him. He's a picky eater, and would just graze through the day, never had any trouble with over-eating! Your baby is growing... you want to make sure she's getting enough.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I free feed Pixie still. Her breeder free feeds all of her dogs. She's a grazer. I will give her half a chicken breast 1x a day, and her kibble is always available. I feed her Wilderness grain free. She is in no way overweight.


----------



## kauai mommy (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi, 

My breeder recommended 1 cup a day when I brought my Hava home. She actually eats anywhere from 2/3 - 1 cup a day. Also gets treats and little cooking/table scraps now and then (boiled potatos, small bagel pieces with cream cheese), etc. 

She used to be a bit underweight but now she's perfect. If your dog wants to eat more, I think you can increased it up to 1 cup a day and she shouldn't become pudgy. 

Annie


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Chloe has never eaten more than 2/3 of a cup of dry kibble a day (1/2 in the AM, 1/2 in PM). She never eats it all at once though.

That gets supplemented with some training treats and a cookie or two.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I would ask your vet as her needs will change as she grows.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Different dogs with different energy levels need different amounts of food. For a young growing dog I would feed the recommend amount on the label and if they still seemed hungry I would increase slightly. At 6 months I might still be giving 3 meals a day according to the dog.

My girls always act hungry because they know their Daddy will give them a snack.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Personally, I don't agree with free feeding because in my experience they get picky. They need to know that they have a time frame in which to eat their food before it goes away or else they'll just hold out for something better knowing that they always have that kibble as backup. We tried free feeding Maddie as a pup and it was a disaster. Did the opposite with Roscoe and he is such a good eater, gobbles up his food right away. Meanwhile, now that Maddie knows that food will go away if she doesn't eat it, she gobbles it up as well!


----------

